# Twice knit ( i never heard of this and don't know if I would use it) SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://megan.cc/TwiceKnit/
Some may find interestinG


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't particularly care for the look of it. Probably will not even try it out.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Interesting link, thank you for sharing.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Hmm,interesting but I don't know that I would ever use it.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like a good stitch to make market bags. My sister in California will like this as they are no longer able to use plastic bags when shopping.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

littleeu said:


> Looks like a good stitch to make market bags. My sister in California will like this as they are no longer able to use plastic bags when shopping.


I just heard that recently and wondered how I'm going to pick up after the dog if this law hits Illinois!! And how will I crochet my plarn bags? Now I have to start hoarding plastic bags on top of everything else!

BTW, thank you, SL, for an interesting, presumably warm, new way of doing things.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I just heard that recently and wondered how I'm going to pick up after the dog if this law hits Illinois!! And how will I crochet my plarn bags? Now I have to start hoarding plastic bags on top of everything else!
> 
> BTW, thank you, SL, for an interesting, presumably warm, new way of doing things.


Can still use garbage bags (bathroom, kitchen, lawn, etc sizes) that I am aware of.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Can still use garbage bags (bathroom, kitchen, lawn, etc sizes) that I am aware of.


Oh, right. That was simple!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

There is a video on youtube showing this method. It looks extremely interesting, but also very time consuming until you get the method down to develop any kind of speed would take time.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

new to me thanks sl always looking for something new


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

New to me, too. Interesting ...... and would be good for making bags


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Where I live in California, we can still use plastic bags for garbage cans. We just have to buy garbage bags or pay for plastic bags at the store check-out.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Creative!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting, thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

different, thanks for sharing, I doubt I would try it either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> new to me thanks sl always looking for something new


Not so new, really. That was the first knitting book I ever bought from a newspaper ad, Twice-Knit Knitting by Lee Gilchrist. I've made several of the projects in it. I've lent it to a complete stranger in a doctor's waiting room, and she kept her word and mailed it back to me a few months later. It's falling apart and lives in its own Ziploc now, but I return to it periodically. There are more stitch patterns in it than just the one on Megan Mills' website.

The pattern that I've repeated from it was for a zipper-fronted poncho. I used the first one for several winters as my winter coat with just a sweater under it. For the second iteration, I rotated it ninety degrees, so that the points weren't over my wrists but centred front and back, and I free-formed an attached fitted hood. I used that one for the next several winters with the same sweater underneath. I'd still be using it, but I switched from carrying a shoulder bag to a back-pack. A sloping poncho doesn't work with a back-pack. I guess I should make a flat poncho (think square or rectangle with a head-sized hole in the center - with or without opening zipper) to use with my back-pack. *AND*, now that I'm no longer allergic or sensitive to wool, I should use real wool, not a synthetic yarn. Thanks for reminding me!

No, I never made the bikini or the stringy vest. Not my style - then or now!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For that matter, anyone willing to dig through the few antique stitch collections will find instructions for working these same twice-knit stitch patterns. I think that Elizabeth Zimmermann had it right; it's all been done by someone else somewhere else before us.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I may sound strange here, but the topic of plastic bags.I will not mind at all if they do away with them as it seems I leave the store and I always have at least one that my items ended up on the ground as putting into my vehicle taking out or on the way into the house. Once I just went to set it on the counter and away the bag went with no less then eggs in it thank goodness nothing was harmed but the bags are not really made that well, they are a waste. My husband worked for about a year in a factory where they made these plastic shopping bags and they are not worth the extra we as a consumer pay for to have the use of them. Just saying.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone here cautioned us last year "not" to use the new Wal-Mart bags for Plarn because they are biodegradable, and the item will fall apart quickly. It is encouraging to know that many things are being recycled or will degrade. There is a long list now of what is being made from water bottles.
If your newspaper has a plastic sleeve on it, that makes a perfect "pooper picker-upper". Great minds are always busy trying to solve our terrible waste problem. Maggie


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Might make a good sole for slippers too.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I expect it would be a good technique for things like pot holders that need the extra thickness and insulation. Probably nice coasters, too. Oh my, it looks like "new things to try" list just got even longer.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking forward to trying this. Lots of things it would lend itself to. Really enjoy having a go at anything different


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think this is very interesting. I never heard of such a thing. I may have to try this. I learn so much here. Thank you, Scottishlass, for posting.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Someone here cautioned us last year "not" to use the new Wal-Mart bags for Plarn because they are biodegradable, and the item will fall apart quickly. It is encouraging to know that many things are being recycled or will degrade. There is a long list now of what is being made from water bottles.
> If your newspaper has a plastic sleeve on it, that makes a perfect "pooper picker-upper". Great minds are always busy trying to solve our terrible waste problem. Maggie


I was joking about not wanting the bags to disappear, but I need to keep in mind that "just kidding" doesn't translate really well in texts!  wait, how did plastic bags end up in this thread? Time for me to go do something else, I think.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting. I will try it and then determine what to make. There is always a user for firmer/warmer. Probably try a hot mat first. I bet if it was felted you would have a board.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting, but I don't know if I would use this stitch.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I like the slipper /sock pattern. thanks.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I was joking about not wanting the bags to disappear, but I need to keep in mind that "just kidding" doesn't translate really well in texts!  wait, how did plastic bags end up in this thread? Time for me to go do something else, I think.


haha! I wondered that, too after I replied, but we're okay. Blame "littleeu" on p.1. Now that's also just kidding, littleeu. I'm outta here to commune with the other nuts in the world where I feel right at home.... :roll:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not so new, really. That was the first knitting book I ever bought from a newspaper ad, Twice-Knit Knitting by Lee Gilchrist. I've made several of the projects in it. I've lent it to a complete stranger in a doctor's waiting room, and she kept her word and mailed it back to me a few months later. It's falling apart and lives in its own Ziploc now, but I return to it periodically. There are more stitch patterns in it than just the one on Megan Mills' website.
> 
> The pattern that I've repeated from it was for a zipper-fronted poncho. I used the first one for several winters as my winter coat with just a sweater under it. For the second iteration, I rotated it ninety degrees, so that the points weren't over my wrists but centred front and back, and I free-formed an attached fitted hood. I used that one for the next several winters with the same sweater underneath. I'd still be using it, but I switched from carrying a shoulder bag to a back-pack. A sloping poncho doesn't work with a back-pack. I guess I should make a flat poncho (think square or rectangle with a head-sized hole in the center - with or without opening zipper) to use with my back-pack. *AND*, now that I'm no longer allergic or sensitive to wool, I should use real wool, not a synthetic yarn. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> No, I never made the bikini or the stringy vest. Not my style - then or now!


It looks and sounds as if it would be great for such things as children's and men's scarves, as well as anything else that needs to be durable. What do you think?


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it would be great for making coasters, purses and totes, really strong and non-stretchy!
I found this video:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

True! They would be firmer and not stretch out of size, great idea!



Ruth2Knit said:


> Might make a good sole for slippers too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It looks and sounds as if it would be great for such things as children's and men's scarves, as well as anything else that needs to be durable. What do you think?


ONLY if you use what seems to be way too large a needle size and work relatively loosely. Otherwise, the fabric is too thick and too stiff to be a good scarf.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ONLY if you use what seems to be way too large a needle size and work relatively loosely. Otherwise, the fabric is too thick and too stiff to be a good scarf.


Thank you for the tips. I am a relatively loose knitter, but I'm sure the bigger needle size will be what saves me :~). I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not so new, really. That was the first knitting book I ever bought from a newspaper ad, Twice-Knit Knitting by Lee Gilchrist. I've made several of the projects in it.
> 
> Please, may I call you JJ?
> I am really intrigued by this method of knitting so I bought the book from Amazon, and now that I have it, I have some questions I'd like to ask you since you are familiar with the technique and have the book.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitting_More, you may call my anything but late for dinner!

I must admit to having knit only two of the patterns from the Twice Knit book. One baby blanket and the zippered poncho - though I did that one twice, rotating it the second time to have the points at the front and back, adding a shaped-as-I-went hood, and ending up with a 42" zipper.

I had no curling or biasing issues with either of those two projects, so I can't answer your questions. At the time, I was unable to work with or wear wool, so blocking never entered my mind. (Menopause cured _that_ allergy!) The blanket, as I recall, had a worked-as-you-go border; perhaps that tamed whatever curl/bias it would have had without it.

Because every twice-knit stitch is worked twice, I do not believe you can drop back to fix forgotten stitches. At the time I last worked those projects, I wasn't nearly as adventuresome as now. Whenever I saw an error, I simply ripped back to it and re-knit. I've been meaning to do some more, but ... someday.

Right now, I'm in Dubai and don't have the book with me, so I can't read through it to see what it says. When we get home in a couple of weeks, I'll try to remember to dig it out, scan it for future reference, and re-read it. Who knows? I may even knit something else from it!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nitting_More, you may call my anything but late for dinner!
> 
> I must admit to having knit only two of the patterns from the Twice Knit book. One baby blanket and the zippered poncho - though I did that one twice, rotating it the second time to have the points at the front and back, adding a shaped-as-I-went hood, and ending up with a 42" zipper.
> 
> ...


Thank you JJ. I won't ever call you a stay-at-home stuck-in-the-mud either. Dubai!!! I hope you're having a great time. Thanks for taking the time out of your travels to answer me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> Thank you JJ. I won't ever call you a stay-at-home stuck-in-the-mud either. Dubai!!! I hope you're having a great time. Thanks for taking the time out of your travels to answer me.


Given my druthers, I would happily stay at home, especially at this, the best time of year. Not too hot in the daytime, not too cold at night. Windows mostly buttoned up for winter, but no need to heat yet. Perfect cycling weather, barring the rainy days but even those can be good. And the COLOURS! Fall in this part of the world is pure eye-candy! The wealth of colours surpasses the most well stocked yarn emporium! The eyes never tire of looking at the trees nor the feet from shuffling through the fallen leaves! Instead, I'm in a land of sand and uncut grass within the house's walled area. We didn't so much as leave the house all day! So much for 'travels'!
But he's happily chatting with his brother, sister-in-law, and their boys and _their_ children; so I'm happy tapping away on a keyboard.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ... Fall in this part of the world is pure eye-candy!


Oh yes! One of the things on my bucket list is to get to the East / Northeast part of the country to see the fall colors as the trees change. We don't have that so much here in the West because we have mostly pine and fir trees; pretty color-changing deciduous trees in some areas, but not on a scale like you do in your neck of the woods. I really enjoy the seasons that have a noticeable change. I lived in Seattle, WA for a number of years and loved that it was green everywhere in the middle of winter, but the seasons seemed to ooze into one another instead of changing dramatically and I missed that. I guess each area has its attractions. I also want to go to Prince Edward Island some day. No particular reason; it just calls to me.

I'm glad you and your DH are enjoying your visit with family in Dubai, but I suspect that the sand and lack of grass will make your return home feel luxurious.

Keep pecking that keyboard if you're so inclined. I enjoy chatting with you.

BTW. I frogged my current Twice Knit scarf and used a #13 needle for the CO; then switched to a #11 for the body and I'm liking it much better. I'm still mulling that Turtle Neck Ear Warmer pattern over and wondering how it's done. But, I've got some really horrible "straw" yarn that I bought a year or so ago by mistake that I only use now for throw-away projects to learn new techniques, and this seems like a good candidate for that on a small scale.


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I just heard that recently and wondered how I'm going to pick up after the dog if this law hits Illinois!! And how will I crochet my plarn bags? Now I have to start hoarding plastic bags on top of everything else!
> 
> BTW, thank you, SL, for an interesting, presumably warm, new way of doing things.


Newspaper delivery sleeves!


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> Thank you JJ. I won't ever call you a stay-at-home stuck-in-the-mud either. Dubai!!! I hope you're having a great time. Thanks for taking the time out of your travels to answer me.


Ooooo, a scan!! 
I tho't it might be like double-knitting, but I see from your description it is not. It seems like it would be very warm. Interesting = I'd try it with a SMALL project. My issue is completing things!

- edited- Maybe I was doing a reply to Jessica-Jean & couldn't figger it out from the quote... whoever it is with the Twice-Knit book! oops.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> ...I've got some really horrible "straw" yarn that I bought a year or so ago by mistake ...


I have loads of straw-like yarns. They're great for baskets, bags, cat-beds, pet-snuggles, etc., and that's what I use them for. Some are set aside for whenever I set up my tabletop loom; I plan on using them as the warp for ... whatever. I haven't planned any further than that.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

That may come in handy one day. Looking for something to make with it, now that I'm curious. Thanks for sharing!


----------

